# Drive



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

After seeing the previews for this for about a month now, I made it a point to check out. I DVRd Drive and after the first two minutes I was about to delete it but I'm glad I didn't. What a plot. My only complaint is too many characters, but hopefully some will be 'eliminated' in future episodes. Personally, I’d love to be involved in a $32mil illegal cross country street race. 

Cars, hot chicks, suspense, hot chicks, looks great in HD and hot chicks, it's got my attention.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned the hot chicks?


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

i really like this show too.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm just glad it is on Fox ... otherwise it would be cancelled since the numbers were not that good -- and of course I like it, which increases the cancellation quotient by a factor of 10!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A few shows I watched on Fox got axed in the past couple of years, I do think Drive will be canceled, unfortunately, I hope I'm wrong, but then again Fox has kept The War At Home around, which I thought for sure wouldn’t last.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Fox cancelled FireFly, which was a great show! (and stared Nathan Fillion as well...). 
Tim Minear is the Ex. Producer on Drive, which is awesome. He wrote some great episodes for FireFly (along with Joss Whedon, who is also great), not to mention some great Angel episodes and some good X-Files episodes. I hope this show does well.

(but this post is in the SD area.. I watched it in HD )


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

i'm on the border with this one. i think i'll give it one more episode to really grab me...

(i really want to like it. as a firefly fan-boy, i want to fillion do well...)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

shmengie said:


> i'm on the border with this one. i think i'll give it one more episode to really grab me...
> 
> (i really want to like it. as a firefly fan-boy, i want to fillion do well...)


So far I think it is worth watching but it is not great. So I will leave a series link to record it and watch it at some point during the week when there is nothing else on.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Eh, this show is very mediocre. After watching the pilot, I can safely say that I don't think I'll be missing anything by not watching.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

hot chicks rule


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I think it's pretty good so far, but the really cheesy car chase scene in each episode is going to get old pretty fast.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like watching this show so far, but I do have a problem with how the race is conducted.

Each episode begins with people getting a "next location" clue to go to... then things happen along the way to impede them from getting there... but then everyone who makes it to the checkpoint is equal again as they start at the same time the next day.

What this means is that while drivers can be weeded out if they don't make it to the checkpoint... There is no incentive to be first because you lose any lead you might have the next day as all other drivers are allowed to catchup with you.

There is a penalty for being late, as we have already seen... but from first to next-to-last you are all equals again.

I would like to see whomever is first getting a phone call first with the clue to leave earlier than the rest of the folks to keep a lead. This would help up the tension on the other drivers.

Otherwise, except for weeding out the very last... all that really will count is the last leg of the race.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I think it's pretty good so far, but the really cheesy car chase scene in each episode is going to get old pretty fast.


Isn't this show pretty much one big car chase scene?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Tonight’s episode was pretty farfetched, and a lot of things aren’t making sense. I thought Tully swore he didn't rob the bank in Kentucky when the fake Trooper went after him and now all of sudden he has experience in it being a watchman. How did Susan ever think she could win, even if she managed to come in first she still would have been DQd and thus no cash.

I totally agree with HDMe on how the race should be run. It seems being the first to the next check point means nothing as long as you’re not late.

I still like the show, but it's got some issues. And to top it all off my Fox affilate did not show Drive in HD this week.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> How did Susan ever think she could win, even if she managed to come in first she still would have been DQd and thus no cash.


The opening credits have actually been giving away one plot-point for the past couple of weeks... if you see how people are paired up in the cars, the blonde girl has always been back with the other girl and now with the new-mom in her SUV... so at some point they were going to steer the show to that matchup reflected in the credits... I just wondered when/how they were going to get there.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

This show is some sort of "car race fantasy" show with females thrown in, rather than anything which actually makes sense. The race organizers seem to be both omnipresent (everywhere, all the time) and omniscient (aware of everything happening to every racer). This might be plausible if it were a traditional reality show, where participants are in a fixed location. But the fact that individuals are racing across the country means that it would be very hard to keep up with them and/or know exactly where they are at all times.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Slordak said:


> This show is some sort of "car race fantasy" show with females thrown in, rather than anything which actually makes sense. The race organizers seem to be both omnipresent (everywhere, all the time) and omniscient (aware of everything happening to every racer). This might be plausible if it were a traditional reality show, where participants are in a fixed location. But the fact that individuals are racing across the country means that it would be very hard to keep up with them and/or know exactly where they are at all times.


Granted, there is a lot of suspended-disbelief that needs to happen in order to enjoy this show... but, the race organizers did provide cellphones to each participant. It is not unreasonable to assume that those cellphones contain GPS, so that all participants can be tracked... so it would be very easy to know where all racers are (or at least where their phones are) without too much trouble.

I imagine they also have their own "racers" that try to follow some of the cars around, or at least the ones where they want to mess with their heads a little... so the omnipresence really isn't that hard to pull off if they have some money backing them, and one assumes they do since the grand prize is 32 million!

Only thing I haven't seen... what about the cellphone chargers? Those batteries have to go dead at some point... Maybe they also provided car-adapters so they can charge the phones while they are racing?


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Tonight's episode was pretty farfetched, and a lot of things aren't making sense. I thought Tully swore he didn't rob the bank in Kentucky when the fake Trooper went after him and now all of sudden he has experience in it being a watchman. .


I got the impression that he way lying about his bank robbing past when he said to the fake trooper, "You don't want to meet the real Alex Tully." Also he swore that he did not kill that guy in the bank, which he apparently did not since he was the driver.


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

Exclusive: Fox Cancels Drive

Multiple sources confirm that Fox has axed the Tim Minear creation after less than three weeks on the air.

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...port/Exclusive-Fox-Cancels/800013604#comments

I then checked the web site and it shows last 2 eps showing this summer

http://www.fox.com/drive/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not surprising, given what I've heard about the ratings... but frustrating when it comes to TV programming practices.

It seems to me that TV shows should not get a green light unless they are given a complete season (or half season in the case of these mid-season replacements). If ratings are not good over the full season, then don't renew for another season... but it makes no sense to me to greenlight partial seasons or cancel in mid-flight.

All this does, besides waste a bunch of money up front... is make the audience hesitant to watch the next new show. Think about it like this... if I know a show might not make it even the whole first season, I am hesitant to try it out because I don't want to be disappointed by not seeing the plot resolve itself.

I also am into comic books on and off... and an infamous series "Big Numbers" was advertised in the early 1990s as I think a 3-issue mini... and only 2 issues ever came out! Fans of that book were very frustrated after having invested in 2/3 of a story and never seeing the end.

This should just not happen in TV. If they don't intend to air a full season of a show, they should not greenlight the project. At some point audiences are going to stop patronizing new TV shows until after they see if the full season will air... and once advertisers get wind of this, they will begin to act accordingly too.

This particular show had all the earmarks of the kind of show that might not make it... and might get canned before the story could resolve itself... and unfortunately, that may very well be coming to pass now.

I liken this to sports where we have coaches now in the hall of fame who had very shaky initial years... John Wooden, for instance, the class of NCAA basketball in terms of championships... I think took like 15 years or something to win his first... In today's climate, Wooden would probably be canned after 4-5 years and never get to where he got back in the day!

Either give a TV show a chance, or don't start.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

Aaargh! I get burned by Fox again!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well I'm pissed.This is the 6th Fox show in 2 years that I watched that got canned after 5 episodes of less.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

I think Fox is ran by a bunch of Gen Xers with ADD and Riddlin scipts.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Agreed.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Why does any one watch anything on fox?????


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was hoping that there'd be at least one more episodes and up until last night Drive was still listed in my EPG. Fox will never air the final episodes later in the summer. They said the samething about The Inside when it was axed and that never happened.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What never makes any sense to me is... when they cancel a show and don't go ahead and air the ones already produced. It's not like they are airing something new... I believe a repeat of House is now in the guide for tomorrow night... they will lose what audience they did have for Drive by waiting months to show the remaining completed episodes.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've always wondered the samething. If the episodes are already made, why not make fans of the show semi happy and air the remaining episodes. Maybe Drive will be released on DVD, although only one of the 5 previous shows I watched that were canceled on Fox was released on DVD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I happen to have liked Firefly and Tru Calling, both of which were prematurely cancelled on FOX and both had unaired episodes at the time of cancellation.

Those Firefly episodes aired years later on SciFi and again on UniversalHD... I'm not sure the final episode of Tru Calling has ever aired... but DVD releases were complete for both shows.

I just made a suggestion in another thread... wondering why FOX doesn't consider relocating some programming to their MyNetwork channel to boost ratings there.

Even if Drive's ratings were bad for FOX... they would be phenomenal compared to anything they are showing on MyNetwork. I know they have been trying to get programming on the cheap for MyNetwork, but in this case Drive has already been paid for by FOX... so if they used it to boost ratings on MyNetwork that has to be better than just letting those episodes sit idle.

Heck, I'd even go so far as to say they might consider being a "loss leader" and spring for a show like Drive to air on MyNetwork just to give that network something to hang its hat on... even if they lost a little on that show, it has to help the bottom line of MyNetwork out.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Fox is scehduled to show the last 2 episodes of Drive on July 4th. This will not end the series. These are just the last 2 episodes that were filmed before Fox pulled the plug ...

http://www.arrogantics.com/2007/05/08/fox-to-air-final-2-episodes-of-drive/


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Just watched the first 4 hours a couple nights ago. Knowing it had already been cancelled, I was prepared to watch about :30 then free up the HDD space with no regrets. Despite a few "umm....ok" moments, it kept me in. My calendar is marked.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow I'm really surprised they're making good on their word. Thanks for the heads up, I guess I won't delete my Scheduled Recording for Drive yet.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you Fox for showing the last two episodes of Drive, like you said you would


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Thank you Fox for showing the last two episodes of Drive, like you said you would


The FOX Web site changed sometime over the last weekend to 7/13... next Friday for airing. Not a good night to reschedule in my opinion with all the other new things on that night... but hey, FOX didn't ask me before cancelling the show either!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep I just read that at TV.com. I'll be keeping an eye out on the 13th, we shall see...


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Fox has pulled the planned airings of the last 2 filmed episodes of Drive from 7/13. Per TV Squad.com ...



> I just spoke to a Fox spokesperson who confirms that they've been pulled (in favor of Bones and Standoff) and he doesn't have any explanation for the change. He also told me that the final two episodes of Drive have not been rescheduled at this point and he doesn't know if they ever will be.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

Damn you, Fox! Where am I gonna get my Melanie Lynskey fix?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Figures...


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Fox has now announced that they will stream the last two produced eps on their MySpace page starting 7/16 (http://myspace.com/fox) ...

Source: http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2007/07/fox-stalls-driv.html


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Watched them boh online was a good show. it was a shame fox canned this so fast.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ugh, I tried watching episode #5, but I just cannot watch TV on my computer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Ugh, I tried watching episode #5, but I just cannot watch TV on my computer.


Same here.. I am too spoiled to my nice living room HDTV to watch stuff on my small computer monitor anymore.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well I managed to watch the final two episodes. I shouldn't have though, lots and lots of questions that will never be answered. Damn you Fox!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Well I managed to watch the final two episodes. I shouldn't have though, lots and lots of questions that will never be answered. Damn you Fox!


They have some spoilers that answer a few questions. Still leaves a lot to be answered. The show was just getting started. Fox really jumped the gun too quickley on canceling Drive.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

thxultra said:


> They have some spoilers that answer a few questions. Still leaves a lot to be answered. The show was just getting started. Fox really jumped the gun too quickley on canceling Drive.


I think Fox has a real disconnect between the folks buying shows and the those deciding what stays on the air. The have a bad history of putting unusual shows on the air, then pre-empting them, moving them around in the schedule, changing the order in which their shown (screwing up continuity), and then canceling the shows before they find an audience. And they usually spend big bucks promoting the shows before they even air.

I think that the more they promote an interesting show before it airs, the less likely it is that it'll make it through more than a few episodes. Maybe the promoting is a sign that they have little faith in the show...

They did this to two of my all time favorites: Wonderfalls and Serenity. At least both shows were released on DVD later.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

jeffshoaf said:


> I think Fox has a real disconnect between the folks buying shows and the those deciding what stays on the air. The have a bad history of putting unusual shows on the air, then pre-empting them, moving them around in the schedule, changing the order in which their shown (screwing up continuity), and then canceling the shows before they find an audience. And they usually spend big bucks promoting the shows before they even air.
> 
> I think that the more they promote an interesting show before it airs, the less likely it is that it'll make it through more than a few episodes. Maybe the promoting is a sign that they have little faith in the show...
> 
> They did this to two of my all time favorites: Wonderfalls and Serenity. At least both shows were released on DVD later.


Couldn't agree with you more. Wonderfalls was a great show. I don't know if they just do a bad job promoting these shows or what. I ended up getting the wonderfalls dvd and loved the entire season. I coldn't believe they paid t tape all the episodes and never aired them all. Seems to me fox has some big management issues.


----------

